# Scared to try Android on the Touchpad again....



## TrYp.MyNe (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey all,

I recently had flashed a touchpad with CM9 and then switched it over to AOKP, being as I've ran that on my Gnex and it runs great! My problem is, I flashed this touchpad, and other than some simple crashes, which are normal for beta/alpha software, one day it completely went dead and would not come back on. I'm sure lots of you have seen the stories, where touchpad is workign fine, but then even with all the button combinations and different chargers and such, touchpad still can't be brough back to life, and u ltimately end up in repair to fix the issue. I'm assuming it leads down to the battery getting so low of a charge that the charging system doesn't see it anymore, and won't power it up. I'm not sure what happens here, or if that's even the case, but I do know I just got my touchpad back after repair, and it's working fine, but I don't really want the whole dead touchpad thing to happen again, albeit knowing what I'm doing with installing Android on it. Do you all recommend anything in particular for running Android on the touchpad, or should I wait to run it again, or what? Love WebOS but Android has all the apps we like to use and it ran smooth other than a few bugs, and the death crash of it. Let me know guys, thanks.

Matt


----------



## Bernardo7 (Dec 9, 2011)

Can't advise you what to do, but I installed CM7 on my touchpad, and then CM9, and I've never looked back. A few minor gripes (no VPN, I never managed to get the calendar to sync with Exchange, no microphone, and Netflix is perfectly usable but has minor bugs) but this is minimal compared to the pluses: All the apps (including Chrome), it's pretty solid, no crashes, no strange behavior, it's ICS and that's pretty sweet.

All I can say is I bought my TP not for WebOS, but in the expectation that someone would port Android. If that's why you bought yours, maybe that answers your question...

Good luck either way.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Bernardo7 said:


> Can't advise you what to do, but I installed CM7 on my touchpad, and then CM9, and I've never looked back. A few minor gripes (no VPN, I never managed to get the calendar to sync with Exchange, no microphone, and Netflix is perfectly usable but has minor bugs) but this is minimal compared to the pluses: All the apps (including Chrome), it's pretty solid, no crashes, no strange behavior, it's ICS and that's pretty sweet.
> 
> All I can say is I bought my TP not for WebOS, but in the expectation that someone would port Android. If that's why you bought yours, maybe that answers your question...
> 
> Good luck either way.


Like the wifi issue, some folks can't seem to beat it while others never see it. When I upgraded to CM9 Alpha 2, the TouchPad not charging happened to me one time, luckily, I caught it before it got too low. If you want to try CM again, you might want to stick with CM7 for a while until a more solid release of CM9 comes out. There were never any charging issues that I am aware of using CM7. You're not going to be missing a whole lot right now running CM7. Yeah, there are the CM9 fanboys who swear CM9 is so much better. However, I beg to differ. CM7 Alpha 3.5 is a great rom. It's stable, runs Netflix, YouTube and plays videos just fine. The camera and mic don't work just like CM9. Wifi can be finicky, but it's been that way all along. I'm one of the lucky ones who does not have wifi issues since changing my router channel to 6. If you decide to try CM9 again, pay close attention to when you charge your unit. Check it after 30 minutes of charging to see if the % has gone up. If it hasn't, try unplugging the usb cable and plug it back in, check again in 30 minutes. Be sure that MTP as been checked in settings. If all else fails, boot WebOS to charge up your unit. Charging on the Touchstone can be problematic. Better to use the wall charger. Don't let the charge get lower than 20%. Good luck!


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

Honest truth, aside from everyone here posting encouragement, is that it's your tablet and your money.

If you'd rather not risk loading android again, but really want to run android, I'd advise you to sell the TP and put the funding towards an official android tablet. Selling a 32gb touchpad would get you pretty close to a kindle fire, among other choices that will be coming out this summer.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

the best i prefered was cherrykang, works really well. Recommend you try


----------



## TrYp.MyNe (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks for all the responses everyone. I will add that I always use the HP supplied charger and it works great under web os but I guess android didn't play nice with charging even with mtp on. I'll try cm7 and cm9 to see how it performs may just of been aokp that messed it up. I'm all for nodding this device I just wanted to make sure I didn't do something wrong. Thanks again all!


----------



## dmgilfilen (Nov 10, 2011)

TrYp.MyNe said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I recently had flashed a touchpad with CM9 and then switched it over to AOKP, being as I've ran that on my Gnex and it runs great! My problem is, I flashed this touchpad, and other than some simple crashes, which are normal for beta/alpha software, one day it completely went dead and would not come back on. I'm sure lots of you have seen the stories, where touchpad is workign fine, but then even with all the button combinations and different chargers and such, touchpad still can't be brough back to life, and u ltimately end up in repair to fix the issue. I'm assuming it leads down to the battery getting so low of a charge that the charging system doesn't see it anymore, and won't power it up. I'm not sure what happens here, or if that's even the case, but I do know I just got my touchpad back after repair, and it's working fine, but I don't really want the whole dead touchpad thing to happen again, albeit knowing what I'm doing with installing Android on it. Do you all recommend anything in particular for running Android on the touchpad, or should I wait to run it again, or what? Love WebOS but Android has all the apps we like to use and it ran smooth other than a few bugs, and the death crash of it. Let me know guys, thanks.
> 
> Matt


Matt - CM7 and CM9 have not given me any trouble, so the switch to AOKP may have not gone well. If you are OK with leaving the TP on CM9, I'd recommend it. If not, let me know if you want to sell your TP! (grin) Seriously, good luck and don't let this set you against CM9 - WEBOS doctor can fix anything as long as you have power on the TP.


----------



## TrYp.MyNe (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey thanks dmgilfilen, I'll probably stick with CM9 since it seems to be the most basic and stable build from what I understand, I mean I know all the other builds are sparked off of the same repo tree, so any existing problems are piled on top of new bugs with different builds. I'm definitely keeping the TP, 99 dollars and sitting here for 6 hours hitting submit on each page then getting a gazillion error messages, was definitely worth it lol. The only problem I had this time was that the TP wouldn't charge no matter what, I literally was about to pop open and charge the battery manually since it was at fault. Just let it get to low, and that's what caused it to mess up, nothing about the bootloader or anything was corrupt, and I definitely gave webOS Doctor a try and it couldn't find the TP







other than the battery issue, I'll throw anything at the TP haha. I'm about to install CM9 again, since ICS is totally worth it. I'll let you all know how it goes, since first time install took about 30 mins







maybe it will take 15 or less this time


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

CM9 is the way to go. Also they should have fixed your non-charging issue with one of the merges I seen about two weeks ago. Basically when the power gets to low and teh tablet turns off it switches to the HP drivers to keep the tablet charging while Android is not on. So that problem should be over with now.


----------

